# sandfleas...low tide or high????



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I can go at any time....When is best for finding sandfleas....low tide or high???/


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

High tide, south wind, and after dark!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, Chris

Do you think I could find them at this time of year????


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sand Fleas*

May be a tad too chilly right now but will start to show up when the surf gets warm again. JMHO C2


----------

